# John Deere 1020 PTO Hydaulic problem



## robbie1060 (Jun 15, 2015)

My John Deere 1020 does fine bush hogging for 20 minutes then the mower drops and the power steering quits. After disengaging the PTO and driving about 100 ft it starts back up both lift and steering although there is some chattering while lifting for a moment. How is the PTO and lift connected? 

Any thoughts on how to fix or what to check would be appreciated. I tried to check the screen but fluid came rushing out. IS that normal.

Thanks in advance!

Bob


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Bob,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

You have to drain the reservoir before pulling the screen (because the screen is at the bottom of the reservoir). Cleaning the suction screen is a good first step. If the hydraulic fluid is milky looking (water entrainment), change fluid as well.

If you have a hydraulic filter, change it also.


----------



## robbie1060 (Jun 15, 2015)

I intend to do that but it appears to cycle or stop when hot etc. I replaced the rear seal (it was leaking) and checked the screen. But wouldn't fluid if bad, cause the problem all the time and not erratic? I do have some water in the fluid. 

I was curious if i should fill the reservoir even though fluid says it is full on the dip stick.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

From your description, it sounds like your hydraulic pump is losing prime for some reason. Possibly air entrained fluid?? Next time it acts up, pull the hydraulic dipstick and inspect the fluid on it for small bubbles in fluid.

I had a Kubota hydrostsat do that. It was sucking air through a leaking suction connection. BUT, in my case, it was useless for hours until the air worked out of the fluid.

You may have some debris on the bottom of the reservoir that stacks up on the suction screen while you're mowing. When you shut it off the suction releases and the debris falls off. Start mowing and the cycle begins over again.

Don't overfill the hydraulic reservoir. Fluid expands with temperature. Needs room for expansion. You may start seals to leaking. 

If the water in hydraulic oil separates out on bottom, it can cause internal rust and corrosion.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Quote/Question: "How is the PTO and lift connected?"

Apparently you have an independent PTO, which was an option with your tractor. The independent PTO is hydraulically actuated, and of course the lift uses hydraulic fluid to operate. The power steering uses hydraulic fluid as well.


----------



## robbie1060 (Jun 15, 2015)

So far I have cleaned the sump screen, the screen in the hyd pump, cleaned the pressure control valve and the stroke control valve. Lift and PS stops after 15 minutes and starts back up after sitting for 10 minutes. I don't have a reservoir screen as the reservoir sits between the radiator and gas tank and the out put flows directly to the pump. the reservoir is round and not accessible.

Any other thoughts. Also I do no longer suspect the PTO plays a part in this as it comes back to life with the PTO still running. I guess I could start replacing parts but don't have money to put it in the shop


----------



## robbie1060 (Jun 15, 2015)

*Update*

I have identified the problem. The internal pump is not filling the reservoir i.e. nothing coming out. I guess its off to the shop to split and find the cause of the problem check the oil pump and the internal lines.

Thanks to all who tried to help.

Bob


----------



## Drifter99 (Jul 14, 2015)

*What was the problem*

I have a 67 1020RU and was wondering what the problem was??


----------



## robbie1060 (Jun 15, 2015)

I gave up and put it in the shop. I should have an estimate and the cause latter this week and will post the answer. Thanks

Bob


----------



## robbie1060 (Jun 15, 2015)

Well of all things, the shop changed the filter and it works. I checked the filter and it looked clean but I guess it doesn't take much to stop it. To others always change the filter first, it's about the only thing I didn't do!


----------

